

Ask HN: is gmail slow for everyone or just me - simonQ

The site has seemed really slow to me for the last few days... and today it is unbearable. I haven't seen any official report on this. Am I the only one?
======
kamme
Here (Belgium, Europe) it's also unbearable slow most of the time. It even
made me use imap to fetch mail. That seems to be unaffected by the slowness,
so I guess they are only having issues with the front-end. That or they are
re-factoring/changing the way it works.

I'm having the problem for a couple of weeks now by the way.

\-- Edit: Just thought of it, wave could have something to do with it...

~~~
simonQ
yeah i was thinking that too (that wave could be getting some of the servers)

------
jacquesm
Ups & downs, like that it's slow as molasses, like that it's lightning fast.

I think it's very much to do with how many people are trying to access the
site during peak hours.

